

Price war brewing in Canada's cellphone market - sound
http://www.financialpost.com/news/Price+brewing+Canada+cellphone+market/3238503/story.html

======
leff_f
The war is for the NO CONTRACT consumers in order to gain some quick profit.
Most of the us are locked into overcharged contracts ... no change here. The
cellphone market is rediculious in Canada.

